# Cotnoir among top potential police officers



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

*Cotnoir among top potential police officers*

*By Zach Church , Staff writer*
Eagle-Tribune
LAWRENCE - Daniel Cotnoir and Lawrence police Chief John Romero haven't seen eye to eye over the past year. But Cotnoir still wants to work for Romero, as a police officer, and now he has the chance.

Cotnoir, 34, a funeral director and retired Marine, is among the top prospects to be a Lawrence officer, landing at No. 7 on the civil service list that Romero must work from when hiring.

Romero wants to hire between seven and nine officers for the department, filling openings that already exist and that will be created by retirements.

Cotnoir doesn't think the fact that he fired a 12-gauge shotgun toward a crowd of early-morning revelers outside his home or the fact that Romero won't return his gun permit should stop him from joining the force.

He remains angry that Lawrence police did not immediately respond to his calls for help Aug. 13, 2005, forcing him to act.

"If you want something done right, you have to do it yourself around here, I guess," he said.

Two people were injured that morning when pieces of the bullet Cotnoir fired from his second-story Broadway window ricocheted. The crowd, convened in an abandoned gas-station parking lot, was dangerous, Cotnoir said. His decision to fire came after a bottle was thrown through his window.

Cotnoir believed his family was under attack and police were taking too long to respond. He didn't mean to hurt anyone, he has said.

Cotnoir was acquitted by a jury last June of criminal charges stemming from the shooting.

"The decision I made that night was already proved by a 12-person jury to be the right decision," Cotnoir said. "(Romero) doesn't have to like it."

Romero didn't like it, saying the day of the verdict that he was "disappointed in the jury's decision."

Twelve days later, he revoked Cotnoir's gun license, saying the shooting showed that the Marine was unsuitable to carry a gun. Cotnoir has appealed that decision in Lawrence Superior Court.

Naida Cumba didn't like it either. Her daughter Lissette Cumba, then 15, was hit in the leg by a bullet fragment. In court, Lissette burst into tears when Cotnoir was acquitted.

"I don't think he should be a cop," Naida Cumba said yesterday. "He should have just turned back when he saw my daughter crying in court and said, 'I'm sorry for what I did to you.'"

The civil service list compiled by the state ranks candidates based on test scores and other factors, including military experience. Cotnoir was named 2005 Marine of the Year by Marine Corps Times for his service in Iraq.
In Lawrence, a formula is used to ensure the hiring of some minority candidates.

The top 10 people on the list have already been given applications that include a waiver allowing a detective to conduct a background check. Cotnoir must turn his in by Wednesday. Police will look at his employment history, driving record, character references and other factors.

After the check, the captain of detectives will make a report to Romero on each candidate. Legally, the chief must have a compelling reason to pass on any person. If he does, the decision must be approved by the state. Even then, a jilted candidate can appeal the decision.

Romero said he hasn't made a determination on Cotnoir's candidacy. "It would be unfair of me to make that decision now without having completed the background check," he said.

Not having a gun permit does not disqualify Cotnoir, Romero said, but the revocation of his permit "would certainly be something I would need to look at."

The fact that charges were filed against him, even though he was cleared, could also work against him.

"There have been cases ... that have come up during my tenure as chief in which criminal charges have been dismissed, but the (civil service) commission upheld the department's determination of unsuitability of a candidate based upon the facts that brought about the criminal charges," Romero said.
If he passes the background check, Cotnoir will be interviewed by Romero. Cotnoir is looking forward to the meeting.

"I'd like to expect him to be professional, considering I'm eminently qualified for the job," Cotnoir said. "He doesn't like the decision that I made, but that shouldn't have any bearing on this."

Cotnoir and the other candidates must also undergo medical and psychological tests, a series of physical tests and police academy training. Romero hopes the new officers will be working by December.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

yah I don't see any problem with him getting hired either............


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

What a freaking idiot. He should not wear a badge at all.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

j809 said:


> What a freaking idiot. He should not wear a badge at all.


I have to agree with you there. 
His momentary lapse of judgement has sealed his own fate with becoming a police officer in this state. Especially in the town where the incident happened. I think he's been sniffing too much embalming fluid if he thinks he's getting appointed in Law-Town.
Maybe he should apply to GA or Mississippi where shoot first, ask questions later is accepatable.


----------

